# shoal runner restore help



## booztdperformance (May 28, 2013)

Just picked up a bare shoal runner 2060 hull for little to nothing. getting ready to put this thing back together and I need a few opinions. does this boat need foam in the floor? should I use marine plywood or aluminum sheet for the floor and sides? I already have an engine and pump to use out of my fiberglass jet boat so basically have all the mechanical stuff lined out.


----------



## catmansteve (May 28, 2013)

Sharp looking rig. What kind of motor/pump are you planning on putting in?

As far as foam, a lot of people get by without it, but if you ever plan on sinking/swamping/knocking a hole in it, you'll wish you had it :LOL2: 

For the side panels, definitely aluminum. You can either get a metal fab shop to make them, or find someone (got any carpenter friends?) with a sheetmetal brake to bend them for you. For the floor, it depends. Plywood is cheaper and easier, but is a lot heavier and doesn't last forever. Aluminum is really expensive and requires a bit more bracing, but if done right will last for the life of the boat.

Good luck with your project man, and post lots of pictures!


----------



## booztdperformance (May 29, 2013)

I have a freshly rebuilt Berkeley jet pump with place diverter that im gonna use. As far as the engine im gonna be using a marine 355 sbc.


----------



## semojetman (May 29, 2013)

Nice lookin boat. That's what I would love to run across. Exactly


----------



## semojetman (Jan 6, 2014)

Did you get this boat together? Would love to see pictures


----------



## huntinfool (Jan 7, 2014)

Looks like a great project.

Personally I would use aluminum for the floor.


----------



## gotasquirt (Jan 7, 2014)

if you put foam in the floor it will soak up water over time just my .02 cents worth will


----------

